# Anschauen von Streams auf Kino.to und CO.



## DaStash (7. April 2009)

Wie ein Köllner Rechtsanwalt kürzlich festgestellt hat, ist das Betrachten von Filmen und Serien über solche Streamingseiten für den Benutzer legal. Lediglich das Herunterladen und das Uploaden wird als illegal angesehen. Dies bedeutet das nach jetziger Rechtslage das Besuchen solch einer Seite und das Betrachten des dort angebotenen Materials straffrei bleibt, da es sich dabei um einen Stream handelt, der die Daten nur Temporär abruft und nicht wie im Falle eines Downloades und Uploades localen Zugriff auf das private Speichermedium zulässt. 

Quelle: gulli.com

MfG
DaStash


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2009)

*AW: Anschauen von Streams auf Kino.to und CO ist legal!*

Naja wenn die Quelle Gulli ist...schwer zu glauben


----------



## DaStash (7. April 2009)

*AW: Anschauen von Streams auf Kino.to und CO ist legal!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Naja wenn die Quelle Gulli ist...schwer zu glauben


Warum nicht? 
Das ergibt doch sogar aus der Logik her Sinn. Per Gesetzt sind bei uns in Deutschland beispielsweise Downloads und Uploads von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material verboten. Wenn du aber einen Stream schaust, so lädtst du selber nichts hoch (up) und lädtst aber auch nichts herunter (down), da du ja einen Stream schaust, der die Daten nicht "local-dauerhaft" bei Dir auf deinem Speichermedium ablegt sondern lediglich ondemand, also temporär zum betrachten in den "Zwischenspeicher" packt. 

Ich persönlich nutze Kino.to dazu um Serien zu schauen, die ich im Fernsehen verpasst habe, von daher kann ich das auch mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren. 

p.s.: Gulli-News sind mal abgesehen von dem restlichen Content wirklich sehr aktuell und gut recherchiert. Ihr würdet euch wundern wie oft hier bei pcgh schon News, direkt nach dem Erscheinen bei Gulli.com, gepostet wurden. 

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2009)

*AW: Anschauen von Streams auf Kino.to und CO ist legal!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Das ergibt doch sogar aus der Logik her Sinn. Per Gesetzt sind bei uns in Deutschland beispielsweise Downloads und Uploads von urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material verboten. Wenn du aber einen Stream schaust, so lädtst du selber nichts hoch (up) und lädtst aber auch nichts herunter (down), da du ja einen Stream schaust, der die Daten nicht "local" bei Dir auf deinem Speichermedium downloaded (ondemand) und ablegt.
> 
> Ich persönlich nutze Kino.to dazu um Serien zu schauen, die ich im Fernsehen verpasst habe, von daher kann ich das auch mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren.
> ...



Türlich landet der Stream bei dir auf der Platte


----------



## DaStash (7. April 2009)

*AW: Anschauen von Streams auf Kino.to und CO ist legal!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Türlich landet der Stream bei dir auf der Platte


Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch "temporär". Das ist nämlich in Sachen Download als Definition der große Unterschied. Wenn du nämlich Daten nur Temporär runterlädst, beispielsweise Internetcache, wo ja auch die Streams reingeladen werden, so zählt das per Definition nicht als Download und ist somit folglich auch nicht illegal. 

MfG


----------



## Phil_5 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Anschauen von Streams auf Kino.to und CO ist legal!*

Wenn du denn Stream anschaust ladest du Daten aus dem Netz herunter und ja diese werden auch gespeichert und du hast auch mal den gesamten Film/Serie auf deiner Festplatte (das erkennt man an dem lustigen Ladebalken - wenn der ganz voll is is auch der gesamte film auf deiner Platte).

Imho hast du demzufolge den gesamten Film heruntergeladen - mag ja sein das dies nur temporär ist, allerdings besitzt du die Daten, du kannst ja auch keine geschützte software runterladen, ausprobieren und danach wieder löschen und sagen es ist legal Oo.

BTW:
Der DivX Webplayer bietet sogar die Option an "Video speichern".


----------



## aurionkratos (7. April 2009)

*AW: Anschauen von Streams auf Kino.to und CO ist legal!*

Bei einem Stream werden die Daten komplett in einer lokalen Datei abgelegt, zumindest bei Flash-Streams - was glaubst du, wie die meisten Youtube-Downloader funktionieren? Die kopieren idr. nur die Videodatei aus deinem Chache an deinen Speicherort...

@Topic: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dieses Urteil lange bestand haben wird...


----------



## DaStash (7. April 2009)

*AW: Anschauen von Streams auf Kino.to und CO ist legal!*

Das mag ja alles stimmen was ihr schreibt, dagegen sage ich ja auch nichts. Aber guckt euch einfach mal die Definition eines Downloads an. Temporäre Datenspeicherung zählt nicht als Download.  Und wenn ihr die entsprechende Serie ausschaltet, also am Player, dann wird auch der Inhalt im Internetcache gelöscht, deshalb temporär. 

Wenn ihr allerdings die Daten herunterladet, also "dauerhaft" abspeichert, macht ihr euch strafbar, genauso wie es auch der News hervorgeht. 

MfG


----------



## Klutten (7. April 2009)

Ich habe den Titel mal abgeändert.

Was ein Anwalt feststellt, hat noch lange keine Rechtsgültigkeit. Zudem laufen seitens der Bundesstaatsanwaltschaft bereits seit längerem Untersuchungen, die diese keinesfalls legale Beschaffung von urheberrechtlich geschützten Bildmaterial verbieten wollen. Da die Server und Betreiber aber im Ausland sitzen, ziehen sich die Verfahren natürlich in die Länge.

Es sollte unerheblich sein, wie man an das Material gelangt. Wer einen aktuellen Film sehen möchte, der muss schließlich an der Kinokasse dafür bezahlen - was hier ja nicht geschieht. Diskussionen über diese Grauzone sollten also mit Bedacht geführt werden.


----------



## DaStash (7. April 2009)

Ja ok Klutten, da will ich dir auch gar nicht wiedersprechen. In Sachen Beschaffung, Download und Upload ist die Lage ziemlich eindeutig. Mir ging es um das "usen" an sich. 
Sicherlich wird sich mit der Zeit auch jemand diesem Problem langhaltig annehmen aber momentan ist es so, dass das reine betrachten, zumindestens in Deutschland, legal ist.

MfG


----------



## Klutten (7. April 2009)

...nach Ansicht eines einzelnen Anwalts? Das würde ich jetzt primär nicht unbedingt für bare Münze nehmen.


----------



## DaStash (7. April 2009)

Ja, leider ist es momentan noch so, dass es keine Rechtssprechung bezüglich dieses Punktes gibt. Aber nach jetziger Lage, dem Grundkonsens vieler Diskussion zu diesem Thema und der offiziellen Meinung und Ansicht eines Rechtsanwaltes, kann ich davon ausgehen das es anscheinend so ist. 

Würde ja auch Sinn ergeben, siehe meine Ausführung zum Thema Download und Upload.

Um diesen Status zu ändern müsste man auch das temporäre Zwischenspeichern von Daten aus dem Internet als "Download" deklarieren, damit jetzt schon bestehende Gesetze in diesem Punkt greifen können.

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, leider ist es momentan noch so, dass es keine Rechtssprechung bezüglich dieses Punktes gibt. Aber nach jetziger Lage, dem Grundkonsens vieler Diskussion zu diesem Thema und der offiziellen Meinung und Ansicht eines Rechtsanwaltes, kann ich davon ausgehen das es anscheinend so ist.
> 
> Würde ja auch Sinn ergeben, siehe meine Ausführung zum Thema Download und Upload.
> 
> MfG



Das ist Unsinn. Verbreitung von urheberechtlichen Material ist verboten (in Deutschland ist nicht nur der Upload, sondern auch der Download verboten). Es macht kein Unterschied ob es temporär geschieht, du verletzt das Getzt schon beim anschauen des Streams, da man es erst "Streamen" sprich, downloaden muss  

Ich finde der Thread gehört geschlossen, solch Diskussionen verstehen die "Downloader" eh nicht


----------



## DaStash (7. April 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn. Verbreitung von urheberechtlichen Material ist verboten (in Deutschland ist nicht nur der Upload, sondern auch der Download verboten). Es macht kein Unterschied ob es temporär geschieht, du verletzt das Getzt schon beim anschauen des Streams, da man es erst "Streamen" sprich, downloaden muss
> 
> Ich finde der Thread gehört geschlossen, solch Diskussionen verstehen die "Downloader" eh nicht


Bitte lese richtig was ich geschrieben habe. Ich streite nicht ab, dass die Verbreitung in Form von Upload und Download nicht verboten ist. Fakt ist, dass es per "Downloaddefinition" nicht verboten sein kann, einen gestreamten Film zu gucken, da du eben nichts verbreitest oder herunterlädtst(wozu streaming per Definition nicht zählt!). 

MfG


----------



## Seppelchen (7. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, leider ist es momentan noch so, dass es keine Rechtssprechung bezüglich dieses Punktes gibt.
> ...
> Würde ja auch Sinn ergeben, siehe meine Ausführung zum Thema Download und Upload.



*1.* Was irgendein Anwalt erzählt hat soviel Rechtsgültigkeit wie das Geschreie von der Oma unter uns, die Leute anschreit, weil sie ihren Hund nicht an der Leine haben. Also garkeine!
*2.* Jemand sollte sich selbst anzeigen, dann gibt es auch bald eine passende Rechtssprechung, bis dahin ist Streaming Grauzone, die garantiert irgendwann verboten wird.
*3.* Ob das Sinn macht was du erzählt hast ist völlig egal. Ich darf mir schließlich auch kein Marihuana kaufen, obwohl ich gern möchte und es für mich keinen Sinn macht das ich es als Erwachsener nicht kaufen darf.

Dass ich glaube das Streaming in absehbarer Zeit verboten wird, hab ich ja bereits gesagt. Wenn man wirklich "erwischt" wird, dann kann man wohl mit ähnlichen Strafen wie beim Filesharing rechnen... 500€ Abmahngebühren. Ob man das Risiko eingehen will ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass es per "Downloaddefinition" nicht verboten sein kann, einen gestreamten Film zu gucken, da du eben nichtsverbreitest oder herunterlädtst(wozu streaming per Definition nicht zählt!).


Nennt man das nicht auch Downstream. Liege ich da richtig?
Wenn ja, dann macht mich allerdings etwas stutzig. Und zwar, warum selbst Wicki als Vergleich auf das Hoch- und Herunterladen verweist:


> Netze (Informatik)
> In Computernetzen werden Daten, die vom lokalen Rechner zum entfernten Rechner transportiert werden als „upstream“ bezeichnet, die entgegengesetzte Richtung als „downstream“. Vergleiche auch Hoch- und Herunterladen.


Quelle: Stromabwärts und stromaufwärts ? Wikipedia


----------



## push@max (7. April 2009)

Ich hab bereits vor Monaten in der PCPr@xis das gleiche gelesen, mit den selben Argumenten.

Es ist sicherlich wieder eine Grauzone, über die bald entschieden wird. Und wie das Urteil ausfällt, wissen wir jetzt schon.


----------



## Fighter3 (7. April 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich hab bereits vor Monaten in der PCPr@xis das gleiche gelesen, mit den selben Argumenten.
> 
> Es ist sicherlich wieder eine Grauzone, über die bald entschieden wird. Und wie das Urteil ausfällt, wissen wir jetzt schon.



Wie fällt es denn aus? 
Und ich glaube nicht, dass es sobald zu einem Urteil kommt, denn dazu müsste erstmal ein Anwalt eine ernsthafte Klage durchführen


----------



## Bucklew (7. April 2009)

*AW: Anschauen von Streams auf Kino.to und CO ist legal!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Deshalb schrieb ich ja auch "temporär". Das ist nämlich in Sachen Download als Definition der große Unterschied. Wenn du nämlich Daten nur Temporär runterlädst, beispielsweise Internetcache, wo ja auch die Streams reingeladen werden, so zählt das per Definition nicht als Download und ist somit folglich auch nicht illegal.


Für Juristen ist der Internetcache nichts anderes als eine normal auf dem PC gespeicherte Datei. Die manchen da keinen großen Unterschied.


----------



## push@max (7. April 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Wie fällt es denn aus?



Streams werden für illegal erklärt. Sicherlich auch verständlich, schließlich soll man für aktuelle Kinofilme ins Kino gehen und den Ticketpreis bezahlen und nicht Zuhause sich den Film mit der ganzen Familie for free ansehen.

Außerdem ist schon alleine das Abfilmen in den Kinos illegal.


----------



## Amnesie (7. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Nennt man das nicht auch Downstream. Liege ich da richtig?
> Wenn ja, dann macht mich allerdings etwas stutzig. Und zwar, warum selbst Wicki als Vergleich auf das Hoch- und Herunterladen verweist:
> Quelle: Stromabwärts und stromaufwärts ? Wikipedia



Wikipedia ist eine freie Enzyklopädie wo jeder etwas beitragen kann.
Das ist genauso anfechtbar wie die Anwalt = kein gesetz - regel.


----------



## DaStash (7. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Nennt man das nicht auch Downstream. Liege ich da richtig?
> Wenn ja, dann macht mich allerdings etwas stutzig. Und zwar, warum selbst Wicki als Vergleich auf das Hoch- und Herunterladen verweist:
> Quelle: Stromabwärts und stromaufwärts ? Wikipedia


Nein. Es gibt Upload, download und streams. In diesem Fall handelt es sich um einen stream und hat folglich auch nichts mit den ersten beiden Varianten zu tun.

MfG


----------



## jign (8. April 2009)

Es ist doch erstaunlich wie ausgeprägt bei manchen hier das Unrechtsbewustsein .... 


Und noch interesanter ist es wie hier Leute ohne die geringste Ahnung meinen genau zu wissen was 
illegal ist und was nicht nur weil sie es glauben oder es ihen ihr deutlich zu ausgeprägtes 
Unrechtsbewustsein zu denken gibt. 

Das Deutsche recht bietet gottseidank eine Fülle an Grauzonen zu denen u.a zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt
auch Streaminseiten gehören und wie lange das noch so sein wird darüber lässt sich streiten aber
das sie es aktuell sind ist Fakt egal wie man es dreht und wendet. 

Ich habe jetzt auch keine Lust mehr alles zu wiederholen was DaStash schon gesagt hat also ...


----------



## DaStash (8. April 2009)

*AW: Anschauen von Streams auf Kino.to und CO ist legal!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Für Juristen ist der Internetcache nichts anderes als eine normal auf dem PC gespeicherte Datei. Die manchen da keinen großen Unterschied.


Ich habe mal Gegenteiliges gelesen, kann aber die Quelle jetzt dazu nicht mehr finden. Dort stand in etwa, dass ein "temporärer" Speichervorgang im Cache nicht als "dauerhafter" Download angesehen werden kann, da die Daten normaler Weise nur der Optimierung dienen und ein Zugriff für den "normalen" User nicht gegeben ist. Somit fällt alles was im Cache vorrübergehend gespeichert wird, rechtlich wohl nicht unter die Definition eines Downloades, was ja eben auch der Grund dafür ist, dass das reine Betrachten/anhören von Video-/ Audio Streams legal ist.

Um den Status zu ändern müsste man in der Urheberrechtsbestimmung einen Zusatz mit einbringen der solche Verfahren wie Streaming auch mit zu den Downloads deklariert, wwas aber in der Umsetzung etwas schwierig werden würde, da man als User auch rechtlich belangt werden könnte, wenn man beispielsweise eine Seite besucht, auf der urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material automatisch heruntergeladen wird, wie zum Beispiel Webseitenbilder etc.

Mal schauen in wie weit sich da etwas in Zukunft ändern wird. Das sich etwas ändern wird und auch muss, steht dabei natürlich außer Frage. 

p.s.: Sga mal, hast du eventuell eine Quelle für deine These?

MfG


----------



## Seppelchen (8. April 2009)

Egal wie nun irgendwelche Theorien sind, es kann einfach nicht lange "legal" bleiben, dass ich mir einen neuen Film kostenlos ansehen kann.

Das finden die Leute, die damit ihr Geld verdienen sicherlich nicht gut...


----------



## DaStash (8. April 2009)

Sicherlich nicht. 

Was ist zum Beispiel mit Serien, wie sieht es da aus?

MfG


----------



## Seppelchen (8. April 2009)

Bei Serien ist es doch genauso.
Die müssen ja auch irgendwie hergestellt werden und der Fernsehsender muss dafür bezahlen. Die DVD Boxen bekommst du ja auch nicht geschenkt 
Wenn solche Sache wie Germanys next Topmodel kostenlos auf der Prosieben Seite angeschaut werden können, dann ist das (fast) pure Nettigkeit.

Zum Abschluss will ich nur nochmal sagen, das jeder selbst einschätzen muss ob ihm der Genuss eines Kinofilmes (in schlechter Qualität) das (wahrscheinlich geringe Risiko) wert ist.


----------



## Amnesie (8. April 2009)

Seppelchen schrieb:


> Zum Abschluss will ich nur nochmal sagen, das jeder selbst einschätzen muss ob ihm der Genuss eines Kinofilmes (in schlechter Qualität) das (wahrscheinlich geringe Risiko) wert ist.


Mh kommt drauf an,wenn ich einen neuen Film echt klasse finde und ihn sehen will,dann geh ich natürlich ins Kino,is ja klar,aber z.b. bei Serien die man vllt. zeitlich nicht immer sehen kann,ist das eine Alternative.
Grauzone hin oder her,natürlich wird es bald verboten,sehe ich ja auch ein da ich das selbe machen würde wenn ich an deren stelle bin,aber solange es noch nix dagegen gibt,ist das halt so


----------



## push@max (8. April 2009)

Seppelchen schrieb:


> Zum Abschluss will ich nur nochmal sagen, das jeder selbst einschätzen muss ob ihm der Genuss eines Kinofilmes (in schlechter Qualität) das (wahrscheinlich geringe Risiko) wert ist.



Wenn ich mir manchmal die Kinoqualität ansehe, weiß ich auch nicht, welches nun besser ist.


----------



## Bucklew (8. April 2009)

*AW: Anschauen von Streams auf Kino.to und CO ist legal!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich habe mal Gegenteiliges gelesen, kann aber die Quelle jetzt dazu nicht mehr finden. Dort stand in etwa, dass ein "temporärer" Speichervorgang im Cache nicht als "dauerhafter" Download angesehen werden kann, da die Daten normaler Weise nur der Optimierung dienen und ein Zugriff für den "normalen" User nicht gegeben ist. Somit fällt alles was im Cache vorrübergehend gespeichert wird, rechtlich wohl nicht unter die Definition eines Downloades, was ja eben auch der Grund dafür ist, dass das reine Betrachten/anhören von Video-/ Audio Streams legal ist.


Rein theoretisch (!) und juristisch betrachtet, spielt das alles keine Rolle. Egal ob ich ein "The Dark Knight.mkv" auf meinem Desktop liegen habe oder das ganze als Urlaubsbilder.jpg in einem passwortgeschützten rar irgendwo in den tiefen des Dateisystemes habe - es bleibt juristisch identisch. Zumindest halt, solange es beweisbar ist - im Ram gelagert ist also ebenso illegal wie auf der HDD, aber eben faktisch nur sehr schwer bis gar nicht beweisbar.

Wo der Herr Anwalt Recht hat ist, dass eben nur das HOCHladen verboten ist, das runterladen dagegen nicht (bzw nicht bestraft wird). Daher ist es egal ob Stream oder richtiger Download, es ist zwar im Grunde verboten, wird aber nicht sanktioniert.



DaStash schrieb:


> p.s.: Sga mal, hast du eventuell eine Quelle für deine These?


Leider nein, aber z.B. in der Diskussion um Kinderpornographie wurden gern schon Cacheinhalte als Beweismaterial genannt.


----------



## DaStash (9. April 2009)

*AW: Anschauen von Streams auf Kino.to und CO ist legal!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Wo der Herr Anwalt Recht hat ist, dass eben nur das HOCHladen verboten ist, das runterladen dagegen nicht (bzw nicht bestraft wird). Daher ist es egal ob Stream oder richtiger Download, es ist zwar im Grunde verboten, wird aber nicht sanktioniert.


"Denn auch ein einziger Download ist strafbar und kann bei nicht-gewerblichem Handeln mit bis zu drei Jahren Haft geahndet werden."

Laut dem neuen Urheberrechtsgesetz, sind Streams explizit nicht genannt und da sie per Definition keine Downloads sind(siehe Def: Streaming Media, Download, Upload) sind sie m. M. n. auch nicht verboten. Wie gesagt, ist halt eine Grauzone. Die wird es bestimmt nicht mehr lange geben. 

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. April 2009)

*AW: Anschauen von Streams auf Kino.to und CO ist legal!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Wo der Herr Anwalt Recht hat ist, dass eben nur das HOCHladen verboten ist, das runterladen dagegen nicht (bzw nicht bestraft wird). Daher ist es egal ob Stream oder richtiger Download, es ist zwar im Grunde verboten, wird aber nicht sanktioniert.




Dann informier dich mal besser. Seit 2008?! Ist nicht nur der Upload ein Verbrechen, sondern auch der Download (Wohlgemerkt in Deutschland!). 

Was denkst du wieviel Downloader die pro Tag abmahnen.


----------



## Bucklew (9. April 2009)

*AW: Anschauen von Streams auf Kino.to und CO ist legal!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Dann informier dich mal besser. Seit 2008?! Ist nicht nur der Upload ein Verbrechen, sondern auch der Download (Wohlgemerkt in Deutschland!).


Aber eben NUR aus offensichtlich rechtswidrigen Quellen - was heutzutage für den laien faktisch nicht mehr beurteilbar ist. Ich kann mir ein Radiohead oder auch Nine Inch Nails Album völlig kostenlos herunterladen - woher soll ich wissen, dass das bei Metallica nicht gilt?!



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Was denkst du wieviel Downloader die pro Tag abmahnen.


Mein Provider gibt die IP nicht raus, was meinst du wieviele Abmahnungen ich erhalte?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. April 2009)

*AW: Anschauen von Streams auf Kino.to und CO ist legal!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Aber eben NUR aus offensichtlich rechtswidrigen Quellen - was heutzutage für den laien faktisch nicht mehr beurteilbar ist. Ich kann mir ein Radiohead oder auch Nine Inch Nails Album völlig kostenlos herunterladen - woher soll ich wissen, dass das bei Metallica nicht gilt?!
> 
> 
> Mein Provider gibt die IP nicht raus, was meinst du wieviele Abmahnungen ich erhalte?



Du glaubst das dein Provider keine Daten preisgibt? Haha schöner Scherz. Wir leben hier in Deutschland Junge  

Woran man erkennt das es bei Metallica nicht so ist? Weil Metallica sicher nicht ihre Musik bei Emule, Bittorent oder Rapidshare anbietet?! 

Stellt euch nicht dumm, downloaden von urheberechtlich geschützen daten sind verboten, egal wie du es drehst und wendest.


----------



## Bucklew (9. April 2009)

*AW: Anschauen von Streams auf Kino.to und CO ist legal!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Du glaubst das dein Provider keine Daten preisgibt? Haha schöner Scherz. Wir leben hier in Deutschland Junge


Informiere dich bitte, dann wirst du merken, dass die Provider die Verkehrsdaten (=IP-Adressen) gar nicht speichern DÜRFEN (zumindest bei flatrates) und herausgeben dann natürlich noch weniger (bzw. wenn sie nicht gespeichert wurden kann auch nix herausgegeben werden). Kannst du alles gern in den entsprechenden Datenschutzgesetzen nachlesen, in denen explizit steht, dass Verkehrsdaten nur dann gespeichert werden dürfen, wenn man sie zur Abrechnung braucht. Wenn ich also 20€ für eine Flat bezahle, egal wielange ich online bin oder wieviel ich runterlade - welche Daten werden dann zur Abrechnung noch benötigt?



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Woran man erkennt das es bei Metallica nicht so ist? Weil Metallica sicher nicht ihre Musik bei Emule, Bittorent oder Rapidshare anbietet?!


Klick:

gulli: Nine Inch Nails: Eigener BitTorrent-Tracker

Die NIN bieten ihr Album per Torrent an. Also woher soll ich als Laie wissen, dass NIN im Torrent = legal und Metallica im Torrent = böse ist? Das ist faktisch nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. April 2009)

Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist seit 2009 für jeden Provider Pflicht, ergo wird jede IP gespeichert.


----------



## exa (10. April 2009)

jap, undzwar für glatte 6 monate


----------



## DaStash (10. April 2009)

Wobei ich kürzlich erst gelesen habe, dass es noch einige Provider mit Sondergenehmigungen gibt, welche sie dazu legitimieren vorläufig keine Daten zu speichern. 

MfG


----------



## exa (10. April 2009)

ausnahmen bestätigen die regel...


----------



## Bucklew (10. April 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist seit 2009 für jeden Provider Pflicht, ergo wird jede IP gespeichert.


Richtig, diese Daten dürfen allerdings nach einem Urteil des BGHs NUR (!) bei schweren Straftaten herausgegeben werden - also für Raub, Mord etc. Eine Urheberrechtsverletzung reicht dafür NICHT aus. Bei einer Urheberrechtsverletzung dürfen (wenn überhaupt) nur die Verkehrsdaten herausgegeben werden, deren Speicherung bei einer Flatrate allerdings schon illegal ist. Man denke da an den Herrn aus dem Heiseforum, der vor Gericht Recht bekommen hat, dass seine Verkehrsdaten sofort und unverzüglich gelöscht werden müssen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. April 2009)

Ich führe hier mal das Totschlagargument an: Youtube gibt es noch ! ^^

Youtube besteht zu mindestens 50% aus (zusammen/neu geschnittenem) in irgendeiner Form urheberrechtlich geschütztem Material, und das wird noch längst nicht alles mit Abkommen seitens Google mit den Rechteinhabern gedeckt, und soweit ich weiß gab es bisher keine Anzeigen für das bloße Anschauen eines Videos von Youtube, da Kino.to etc. in erster Linie auf externe Streamingseiten leiten, wo der Content auf die gleiche Art wie bei Youtube nur gestreamt wird kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass das bloße Ansehen nicht zur Strafverfolgung führt ... das Uploaden/Downloaden der Inhalte wiederum dürfte wieder strafbar sein.


----------

